# Configuration Airport Extreme



## Alexandrine.D (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vous rejoins aujourd'hui parce que je ne comprends pas tout à fait le sujet sur lequel je me penche. 

Mon ami a une maison sur 3 étages (sous sol aménagé/rez de chaussée/étage) avec la livebox mini au dernier étage, pas possibilité de bouger la box parce qu'il n'y a qu'une prise téléphonique. iMac, MacBooks, MacBooks Pro et iPhones donc le wifi est primordial. 
Le wifi passe très bien au rez de chaussé et à l'étage mais presque pas dans le sous sol aménagé . Il a pris l'initiative d'acheter une borne airport extrême et c'est là que ça devient plus compliqué pour moi. Il voulait s'en servir en gros comme un répéteur, pour que les ondes wifi portent plus loin et donc vers le sous sol. 
Je ne connais absolument pas ces airport extrême, je me suis renseignée un peu sur le net et je crois avoir compris que pour utiliser l'airport en répéteur... il faut en acheter un 2ème(express)?? 1 qui soit relié en ethernet à la box et le 2ème qui fasse répéteur?

A prendre en compte, impossible de tirer de l'ethernet sur différents étages / maison ancienne avec de la pierre (pas ce que y a de mieux pour le wifi quoi, sans compter qu'il faut descendre au sous sol) / et il y a 2 disjoncteurs dans la maison, électricité faite un peu à l'arrache donc les cpl ne sont pas la meilleure solution je pense...

Pour en revenir à l'APE, mes questions sont : est-il donc impossible de la relier à la livebox en wifi? Faut-il réellement acheter une airport express en plus afin d'étendre la portée du wifi? Suis-je passée à côté d'un détail dans la configuration? Voyez-vous d'autres solutions? 
Et plus généralement (dans la plupart des cas) quelle est la meilleure solution selon vous? cpl wifi? répéteur quelconque? apple airport extrême/express??

Je vous remercie par avance de toute l'aide que vous m'apporterez !


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans votre cas, un répéteur wifi universel de ce type (voir lien ci-dessous)  branché au rez de chaussée aurait été une bonne solution.
WN3000RP

Un kit cpl/wifi (avec le côté wifi au rez de chaussée) également, mais c'est vrai que si les prises électriques sont de part et d'autre d'un disjoncteur DIFFERENTIEL, ça ne marchera pas (ou mal).
Mais si les deux prises sont derrière le même disjoncteur, même différentiel, ça marchera.
dLAN® 200 AV Wireless N ... Exemples d'applications ... devolo AG

Après, je ne pense pas que que la borne Airport Extreme (fct wds) puisse répéter le signal d'une box.
Pour moi, la fonction répéteur ne se fait qu'entre matériels Apple.
Par contre, on pourra utiliser l'AE comme point d'accès wifi avec un Kit CPL tout simple (sans wifi) si l'installation électrique le permet (voir ci-dessus).
Pour cela, il faudra configurer la borne en mode bridge (pont), et configurer le point d'accès wifi.


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Novembre 2013)

Alors, je tombe sur ce fil qui semble vouloir dire qu'une borne Airport Express peut répéter le signal wifi d'une Box. 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/reseau-fil-etendu-une-seule-borne-etendue-1233579.html

Du coup, j'ai un doute sur ce que j'ai dit dans le post précédent.
Si une borne Airport express le fait, une Extreme peut peut-être le faire également...
Pour moi, c'était pas possible...


----------



## Alexandrine.D (15 Novembre 2013)

Ne connaissant pas les "apple airport", je me disais, moi aussi, qu'un répéteur serait la solution idéale. Mais je ne voudrais pas lui faire regretter son achat... Je continue de chercher sur le net et je ne tombe que sur des fils de discussions incomplets, je ne vois personne expliquant concrètement comment configurer cet airport...

En tout cas merci de m'aider


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Novembre 2013)

Savoir si oui ou non, les bornes Airport sont capables d'étendre le réseau wifi d'un matériel autre qu'Apple est une question récurrente sur les forums...
La tendance étant non.
Personnellement, je n'ai jamais vu quelque chose d'explicite sur cette question dans les docs des bornes Apple.
Que ce soit au niveau WDS ou avec la fonctionnalité de connexion à un réseau existant.

AirPort*Express*: comment se connecter à un réseau Wi-Fi existant en mode client (dans les remarques, il est dit qu'en mode client, donc en rejoignant un réseau wifi, la borne ne permet pas d'étendre la portée de ce réseau wifi)

En mode WDS (système d'interconnexion de matériels sans fils), Apple ne parle que de l'interopérabilité  entre matériels Apple.
On voit dans le lien ci-dessous, que les bornes ne sont pas connectées en wifi au routeur.
Bornes d?accès Wi-Fi*: paramétrage et configuration d?un système de distribution sans fil (802.11b/g)

Maintenant, dans le fil que je vous ai indiqué, patple a l'air sûr de lui.
Qu'en pensent les experts du forum?


----------

